# the trade



## twolvefan11 (Jul 21, 2002)

do you think the twolves should get stackhouse or a.i.?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

why would you want a.i.?bad shooter,bad character,bad teammate,bad passer,bad work ethic.bad move.


----------



## Bean the pimp (Jul 15, 2002)

i think gettin AI would be a solid move


----------



## Brick (Jul 15, 2002)

the wolves do not have the resources to trade for a.i. philly would want an allstar for their allstar. a.i. may have a bad rep, but he can draw a mob of ppl to watch him play.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Who would they trade for AI or Stackhouse?


----------



## twolvefan11 (Jul 21, 2002)

they would trade anthony peeler and wally szczerbiak in a three way deal for jerry stackhouse, and on a.i. we would give kg for ai and eric snow or mutombo.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

wow, lol


----------



## twolvefan11 (Jul 21, 2002)

they want a good team so they can get past the 1st round, so they need to get rid of kg because he takes to much money.


----------



## Turtle219 (Jul 23, 2002)

Give up KG? come on... now its getting crazy...
last time i checked Stack hated players who show a lot of emotion on the court but maybe its different now (its also KG too) but if possible KG and Stack? both humbled in the playoff pressure sitautions... but for detroit to give up so easily for wally? no way... peeler doesn't have great trade value either...


----------



## twolvefan11 (Jul 21, 2002)

thats just what i heard. heres an article from the wally trade:

"Wally in Knick world?" 
"Frank Isola of the New York Daily News reports that Wally Szczerbiak could be traded to the Knicks this summer. Szczerbiak’s father revealed that the Timberwolves would be willing to trade his son. "I think there is a small chance that he could be traded," said Walter Szczerbiak. "At least that is the speculation I get from (Timberwolves vice president) Kevin McHale. "If they feel they're getting a player in return who fits into what they're trying to do, they won't hesitate to pull the trigger." Wally has been mentioned in many trade rumors because of his reported differences with Timberwolves star Kevin Garnett and because of his contract situation. He will be a free agent next season and wants an extension before that happens. The Timberwolves are unwilling to offer him a $90 million deal, but Szczerbiak will not demand the maximum. However, like any player, "he wants the team to show appreciation for the fact he's been doing the right things.” According to Walter. Isola writes that the latest trade rumor is a three-weay deal between the ‘Wolves, Knicks and Pistons. Szczerbiak would go to the Knicks while Latrell Sprewell would end up in Detroit. The Timberwolves would get Jerry Stackhouse from the Pistons. Other players would have to be involved to make the cap numbers work."

this was on realgm.com. heres a trade that they could get grant hill and tmac off of!:

Minnesota trades: 
SF Kevin Garnett (21.2 ppg, 12.1 rpg, 5.2 apg in 39.2 minutes) 
Minnesota receives: 
SF Grant Hill (16.8 ppg, 8.9 rpg, 4.6 apg in 36.6 minutes) 
SG Tracy McGrady (25.6 ppg, 7.9 rpg, 5.3 apg in 38.3 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +21.2 ppg, +4.7 rpg, and +4.7 apg. 

Orlando trades: 
SF Grant Hill (16.8 ppg, 8.9 rpg, 4.6 apg in 36.6 minutes) 
SG Tracy McGrady (25.6 ppg, 7.9 rpg, 5.3 apg in 38.3 minutes) 
Orlando receives: 
SF Kevin Garnett (21.2 ppg, 12.1 rpg, 5.2 apg in 39.2 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -42.4 ppg, -16.8 rpg, and -9.9 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED 

also on realgm.com


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

even though that trade is accepted on Realgm Orlando would never do such a thing. It makes really no sense on Orlando's end. I would have never thought of a trade like that myself


----------



## twolvefan11 (Jul 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BEEZ *
> even though that trade is accepted on Realgm Orlando would never do such a thing. It makes really no sense on Orlando's end. I would have never thought of a trade like that myself


do you think they would do it if they just traded tmac?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *twolvefan11 *
> 
> do you think they would do it if they just traded tmac?


Nah Orlando will never trade TMac and taking his salary out the equation doesnt make it work under the cap


----------



## twolvefan11 (Jul 21, 2002)

how bout if orlando throws in mike miller or sumthin like that?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *twolvefan11 *
> how bout if orlando throws in mike miller or sumthin like that?


Still wouldnt work because Miller is still in his rookie contract which isnt hefty enough to make both sides work


----------

